# PIF Request



## Marconagel (23/5/18)

Hi my name is marco nagel i just started vaping i am in need of a coil making kit exturnal charge an 3 extra batterys am from pretoria pm me if anyone can help me


----------



## Dietz (23/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> Hi my name is marco nagel i just started vaping i am in need of a coil making kit exturnal charge an 3 extra batterys am from pretoria pm me if anyone can help me


@Marconagel are you looking to buy 2nd hand from someone or get it from PIF?


----------



## Marconagel (23/5/18)

Dietz said:


> @Marconagel are you looking to buy 2nd hand from someone or get it from PIF?


Pay it forword please


----------



## vicTor (23/5/18)

you dont really need a coil making kit, drill bit or screwdriver does the job

what are you currently vaping on, in terms of RTA, RDA ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Marconagel (23/5/18)

vicTor said:


> you dont really need a coil making kit, drill bit or screwdriver does the job
> 
> what are you currently vaping on, in terms of RTA, RDA ?


Rta griffin 25 plus from geekvape


----------



## SHiBBY (23/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> Rta griffin 25 plus from geekvape



Do you have wire and cotton? You mention that you need 3 batteries. Are you using a RX200? You will probably find a lot of folks more than willing to part with cotton and 24ga kanthal since Nichrome prebuilds started becoming gospel. Batteries might be a bit more difficult to source via PIF seeing as by the time it's no longer viable for the owner, odds are that it's no longer useful. As for a charger, you can charge your batts in most mods nowadays via the usb port.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (23/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> Rta griffin 25 plus from geekvape



nice tank, good thing is if you look after your coils you can run then in excess of 2 months, saving a packet

unfortunately cant help you with bats or charger, but if you ever in Eastrand can help you with some juice !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Marconagel (23/5/18)

i won a cuboid pro and use a eleaf pico that batterys are for them and no i dont have cotten and wire thats why i am looking for a coil DIY kit because i know you get cotten and wire in it


----------



## Marconagel (23/5/18)

vicTor said:


> nice tank, good thing is if you look after your coils you can run then in excess of 2 months, saving a packet
> 
> unfortunately cant help you with bats or charger, but if you ever in Eastrand can help you with some juice !


 Am from pretoria and dont go that side ill have to walk there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marconagel (23/5/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Do you have wire and cotton? You mention that you need 3 batteries. Are you using a RX200? You will probably find a lot of folks more than willing to part with cotton and 24ga kanthal since Nichrome prebuilds started becoming gospel. Batteries might be a bit more difficult to source via PIF seeing as by the time it's no longer viable for the owner, odds are that it's no longer useful. As for a charger, you can charge your batts in most mods nowadays via the usb port.


I want the extural because i saw it charge much faster and thats why am asking extra bats also


----------



## Marconagel (23/5/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Do you have wire and cotton? You mention that you need 3 batteries. Are you using a RX200? You will probably find a lot of folks more than willing to part with cotton and 24ga kanthal since Nichrome prebuilds started becoming gospel. Batteries might be a bit more difficult to source via PIF seeing as by the time it's no longer viable for the owner, odds are that it's no longer useful. As for a charger, you can charge your batts in most mods nowadays via the usb port.


I do not have wire and cotten thats why i asked for the DIY kit i did do some looking up about the diy kits


----------



## Marconagel (23/5/18)

vicTor said:


> you dont really need a coil making kit, drill bit or screwdriver does the job
> 
> what are you currently vaping on, in terms of RTA, RDA ?


Am new at this and ja am not working so thats why a
Asking for help


----------



## Marconagel (23/5/18)

To say the trueth i hate asking for help but please i need help


----------



## SHiBBY (23/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> I do not have wire and cotten thats why i asked for the DIY kit i did do some looking up about the diy kits



A DIY coil kit is typically aimed at containing tools for coil building (ceramic tweezers, kuro coiler, flush cutters, etc) rather that the actual consumables (wire and cotton), ergo any wire and cotton that does come with such a kit will be minimal and not of great quality. You would be better off just hunting for proper wire and cotton seperately in my opinion as the tools are typically a nice to have and not a crucial component to building.

Do you not have any batteries at the moment? So 2x batts for the Cuboid and 1x for the Pico, correct? I suppose just getting 1 battery to start off with would allow you to start using the Pico, and you can probably charge that battery in the cuboid in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (23/5/18)

Marcnagel.

I absolutely agree with Shibby. I wouldn't even waist my money on a DIY kit. Your atomizer/s should come with all the tools you need to open them up. Buy a drill bit the size of the inner diameter you need your coil to be. Cotton/Wick is not expensive and it lasts for ages. The same goes for coil wire. You will need a flat bottomed side cutter and tweezers as Shibby said. A mod isn't a 24000 count Fluke bench tester to show you your coil resistances, but it will do the job. Why do you want to waste money that you don't have on a kit? Personally I think kits are just a money wasting gimmick. (A nice to have as Shibby said again)

I think your first priority should be to find a job. It doesn't matter what job. Just something that will give you a steady income. Once you have that you can consider buying vaping products, but don't come here and expect freebees from people that you might sell for cash.

I am very sorry about my attitude, but I have been taken for a ride far too many times, so I wouldn't even send you a strand of my wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## franshorn (24/5/18)

I didn't want to post it, but I agree with @Gandalf Vapes !

I'm all keen to help the fellow guy, but to me it seems as if there are just too many people these days that expect a hand out. 
I work hard for what I have. If I can't afford it, then I can't get it. I don't expect someone else who can afford it because he works to give it to me for free.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## SHiBBY (24/5/18)

I also did not want to say it in that many words, but Gandalf pretty much covered it. There's a fine line between need and want, and that line separates what qualifies for PIF, and what does not. A DIY coil kit and external charger are typically want's, as are spare batteries. Not having these things won't or shouldn't keep you from building and/or vaping, but vaping at all should not be a priority right now as the next challenge will be replenishing consumables such as wick, wire and juice, all of which cost money. I'm not saying "don't vape" if the alternative is smoking analogs, but ensuring that you have the means of being a self sufficent vaper should be top of the list right now. No one wants that buddy constantly asking for juice and spares, and you run the risk of becoming that buddy unless you find a means to an end.

I wish you the best of luck man. I know it sucks hitting a snag like this but I trust you'll pull through!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Jengz (24/5/18)

Look I am all for PIFs and have helped on many occasions where I could... I don’t like to judge ever but I just think the manner is which this last request has been asked is actually what makes me think ooomf here’s a chancer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 12


----------



## jm10 (24/5/18)

I dont mind helping people who contribute to the forum and its members weather it be information, just general helping or PIF, but i draw the line at one post wonders who just want a hand out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

What everyone else said. 

I don't have a job full time and am on a very tight budget. But I make it work and I don't ask for handouts. I build my own coils and make my own ejuice. I keep entering comps because it helps that I don't have to spend money if I win something. If a juice is too pricey, then I try to make something similar within my budget constraints. 

I'm all for helping with PIF but asking for all the above is a luxury that a few of us need to save up and pay for it. I make a lot of sacrifices just to stay off smoking and try to stay on top of my health. 

There is a fine line between need and want.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/5/18)

I also need n pif please. A case of Castle Lite and two bottles of brandy of its not too much trouble. All my cash is currently stuck in a savings account for a liver transplant

Reactions: Funny 17 | Creative 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> i won a cuboid pro and use a eleaf pico that batterys are for them and no i dont have cotten and wire thats why i am looking for a coil DIY kit because i know you get cotten and wire in it


Just a suggestion: Why not sell the Cuboid Pro and buy the stuff you want with the cash? You don’t need more than a Pico to stay away from smoking. Pico is excellent.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb (24/5/18)

Pixstar said:


> Just a suggestion: Why not sell the Cuboid Pro and buy the stuff you want with the cash? You don’t need more than a Pico to stay away from smoking. Pico is excellent.


That is a frikking excellent suggestion.

@Marconagel , if you manage to sell the Cuboid and get at least 1 battery and some wicking material for the Pico, I'm pretty sure I still have a single bay charger at home as well as some 24g SS wire. 

(How much would a Cuboid go for? Enough to buy 2 batt's and a pack of cotton bacon?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

@craigb cotton bacon is pricey. Vapeking still has this autumn special and in all honesty, it's only R10 for a pack of 5 UD cotton. I use it to wick my dual coil rta. It's fantastic - just cheaper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (24/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @craigb cotton bacon is pricey. Vapeking still has this autumn special and in all honesty, it's only R10 for a pack of 5 UD cotton. I use it to wick my dual coil rta. It's fantastic - just cheaper.



That's a very good point. I was using CBv2 merely as a point of reference, but there are some very experienced members who have very favourable things to say about unbleached cotton wool balls from Dischem even...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SHiBBY (24/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @craigb cotton bacon is pricey. Vapeking still has this autumn special and in all honesty, it's only R10 for a pack of 5 UD cotton. I use it to wick my dual coil rta. It's fantastic - just cheaper.



Organic japanese Ko Gen Do was the business when I started vaping in 2015, and tbh, sometimes I miss how easily those used to wick in my Goblin. CB can be a mess when it keeps pulling apart until you've got f*kkol left in your hands

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

craigb said:


> That's a very good point. I was using CBv2 merely as a point of reference, but there are some very experienced members who have very favourable things to say about unbleached cotton wool balls from Dischem even...



Ugh. Not dealing with a mess trying to roll it then wicking. I have cotton bacon prime but man, when trying to pull it through my coils, sometimes it just breaks off halfway.

Much easier cutting flat compressed cotton and threading it through without it breaking. It's great at absorbing juice so I'm happy with it. My conclusion is that it's just less fuss and mess, using it.

Don't get me wrong. CB Prime is great but just too pricey for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I have cotton bacon prime but man, when trying to pull it through my coils, sometimes it just breaks off halfway.


Just remember CBP doesn't want to be too tight through your coils, it expands like crazy when juiced.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/5/18)

In the past I have used cotton from medical supply stores works just fine, no need of flat end pliers a nail cutter does that job perfectly, I used it till I got a set of decent pliers. You dont need even need a drill for your coils, I have used ball point pen refills, nails, pencils (When I was re-doing smok coils) its all about thinking out of the box. As far as chargers are concerned, just because external chargers are fast doesn't mean you need one, the mod does the job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/5/18)

craigb said:


> That's a very good point. I was using CBv2 merely as a point of reference, but there are some very experienced members who have very favourable things to say about unbleached cotton wool balls from Dischem even...


there are tons of discussions about using cotton from various sources on this forum. All the veterans once used dischem cotton. Cotton bacon only came recently and is a luxury not a necessity.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Marconagel (24/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Marcnagel.
> 
> I absolutely agree with Shibby. I wouldn't even waist my money on a DIY kit. Your atomizer/s should come with all the tools you need to open them up. Buy a drill bit the size of the inner diameter you need your coil to be. Cotton/Wick is not expensive and it lasts for ages. The same goes for coil wire. You will need a flat bottomed side cutter and tweezers as Shibby said. A mod isn't a 24000 count Fluke bench tester to show you your coil resistances, but it will do the job. Why do you want to waste money that you don't have on a kit? Personally I think kits are just a money wasting gimmick. (A nice to have as Shibby said again)
> 
> ...


I have the tool to open it the but i want to build own coil but its fine ill get a way to get the wick and stuff if i can only get a exturnal chager atleast it will help

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Marconagel (24/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Marcnagel.
> 
> I absolutely agree with Shibby. I wouldn't even waist my money on a DIY kit. Your atomizer/s should come with all the tools you need to open them up. Buy a drill bit the size of the inner diameter you need your coil to be. Cotton/Wick is not expensive and it lasts for ages. The same goes for coil wire. You will need a flat bottomed side cutter and tweezers as Shibby said. A mod isn't a 24000 count Fluke bench tester to show you your coil resistances, but it will do the job. Why do you want to waste money that you don't have on a kit? Personally I think kits are just a money wasting gimmick. (A nice to have as Shibby said again)
> 
> (I think your first priority should be to find a job.) I am looking for a job

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Marconagel (24/5/18)

craigb said:


> That is a frikking excellent suggestion.
> 
> @Marconagel , if you manage to sell the Cuboid and get at least 1 battery and some wicking material for the Pico, I'm pretty sure I still have a single bay charger at home as well as some 24g SS wire.
> 
> (How much would a Cuboid go for? Enough to buy 2 batt's and a pack of cotton bacon?)


The pico and cuboid has sentemental value for me

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## craigb (24/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> The pico and cuboid has sentemental value for me


It's your property and fully up to you to decide what to do with it.

Do you have any batteries at the moment?

Edit: 
Out of curiosity, how many a day are you smoking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/5/18)

I can't understand this, how can a new member join and ask for a pif directly, if I am new to a forum it would take days for me to understand whats on the forum. It can't be coincidence that a new member joins in and starts asking for stuff. 
Makes me wonder if someone is referring people to our forum for this purpose.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Marconagel (24/5/18)

craigb said:


> It's your property and fully up to you to decide what to do with it.
> 
> Do you have any batteries at the moment?
> 
> ...


I have 3 batterys one in the pico and 2 in my cuboid i want the extra so i may have a fully charge for when the ones i have in my vape needs to charge thats way am asking for a exturnal charger also

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Marconagel (24/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I can't understand this, how can a new member join and ask for a pif directly, if I am new to a forum it would take days for me to understand whats on the forum. It can't be coincidence that a new member joins in and starts asking for stuff.
> Makes me wonder if someone is referring people to our forum for this purpose.


 A friend told me what to do and where to ask

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marconagel (24/5/18)

craigb said:


> It's your property and fully up to you to decide what to do with it.
> 
> Do you have any batteries at the moment?
> 
> ...


4 tanks a day


----------



## Jengz (24/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> I have 3 batterys one in the pico and 2 in my cuboid i want the extra so i may have a fully charge for when the ones i have in my vape needs to charge thats way am asking for a exturnal charger also


Or.... u can use the one device and when that dies then use the other and charge the one that has died... ting ting ting!!!

Reactions: Agree 13 | Dislike 1


----------



## Marconagel (24/5/18)

jm10 said:


> I dont mind helping people who contribute to the forum and its members weather it be information, just general helping or PIF, but i draw the line at one post wonders who just want a hand out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill start paying it forward as soon as i hear of the jobs i applyd for

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (24/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> I have 3 batterys one in the pico and 2 in my cuboid i want the extra so i may have a fully charge for when the ones i have in my vape needs to charge thats way am asking for a exturnal charger also


I know exactly how it feels to be unemployed and struggling to find a job It almost killed me last year. 

That being said, sounds like you need to adjust your vaping to suit your recharge time. Asking for free batteries or charger just because 2 mods can't keep up with you is just damn rude. Your specific circumstances dictate a certain pattern of behavior. Until your job situation changes, vape to what's available 

But hey, whatever crumbles your cookie.

I'm out

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 14 | Dislike 1


----------



## Asif (24/5/18)

craigb said:


> I know exactly how it feels to be unemployed and struggling to find a job It almost killed me last year.
> 
> That being said, sounds like you need to adjust your vaping to suit your recharge time. Asking for free batteries or charger just because 2 mods can't keep up with you is just damn rude. Your specific circumstances dictate a certain pattern of behavior. Until your job situation changes, vape to what's available
> 
> ...



I agree with @craigb 100%. I wasn't gonna comment but asking for stuff to run 2x devices that is not on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## SHiBBY (24/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> I have 3 batterys one in the pico and 2 in my cuboid i want the extra so i may have a fully charge for when the ones i have in my vape needs to charge thats way am asking for a exturnal charger also

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 13


----------



## jm10 (24/5/18)

Asif said:


> I agree with @craigb 100%. I wasn't gonna comment but asking for stuff to run 2x devices that is not on.



This lad is First Class, you gotta applaud the audacity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10 (24/5/18)

SHiBBY said:


>



That cracked me up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (24/5/18)

Coil kit, charger and extra batteries?

Do you have prepaid electricity? Maybe we can eft some cash so you have power to charge them. 
How about lunch? You good or can I call Mr Delivery for you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Bulldog (24/5/18)

We need to be able to add more than 1 rating like funny, funny, funny, funny, funny when we are rolling on the floor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> We need to be able to add more than 1 rating like funny, funny, funny, funny, funny when we are rolling on the floor



There are animated gifs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/5/18)

Jengz said:


> Or.... u can use the one device and when that dies then use the other and charge the one that has died... ting ting ting!!!



I am currently sitting with only one mod at the moment. I lent the other one out to a buddy while I repair his mod. I don't have an external charger, nor do I have spare batteries so at home, so I vape while the mod is charging. The batteries are ample to last me for the day when I am at work at the wattage I vape. If they do go flat at work, I can charge the mod at work or in the car if I am driving. That is my solution to my single mod/single set of batteries problem.

I am still trying to persuade my fig tree to grow some blue Mandelas as well, but until then, spare batteries and charger will have to wait.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## craigb (24/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> I am currently sitting with only one mod at the moment. I lent the other one out to a buddy while I repair his mod. I don't have an external charger, nor do I have spare batteries so at home, so I vape while the mod is charging. The batteries are ample to last me for the day when I am at work at the wattage I vape. If they do go flat at work, I can charge the mod at work or in the car if I am driving. That is my solution to my single mod/single set of batteries problem.
> 
> I am still trying to persuade my fig tree to grow some blue Mandelas as well, but until then, spare batteries and charger will have to wait.


Screw it man. I'm going to dig out the single bay charger. I work in Faerie Glen, if that's convenient. Call it a loan. Pm me @Gandalf Vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> We need to be able to add more than 1 rating like funny, funny, funny, funny, funny when we are rolling on the floor



Yahoo Chat had a damn cool GIF for ROTFL. It looked like this: http://media.photobucket.com/user/e...ary]=gif&filters[secondary]=images&sort=1&o=0

The other Facebook one is also bloody brilliant: http://media.photobucket.com/user/p...ary]=gif&filters[secondary]=images&sort=1&o=4

Maybe we can persuade the admins to pilfer something like that????


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Yahoo Chat had a damn cool GIF for ROTFL. It looked like this: http://media.photobucket.com/user/eselle1/media/dc069c7a.gif.html?filters[term]=rofl animated&filters[primary]=gif&filters[secondary]=images&sort=1&o=0
> 
> The other Facebook one is also bloody brilliant: http://media.photobucket.com/user/prestonjjrtr/media/Funny/ROFLSmiley.gif.html?filters[term]=rofl animated&filters[primary]=gif&filters[secondary]=images&sort=1&o=4
> 
> Maybe we can persuade the admins to pilfer something like that????



There is one @Gandalf Vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/5/18)

Strontium said:


> Coil kit, charger and extra batteries?
> 
> Do you have prepaid electricity? Maybe we can eft some cash so you have power to charge them.
> How about lunch? You good or can I call Mr Delivery for you.



Thats like R3000.00 worth of hardware. I can't even afford it for myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/5/18)

craigb said:


> Screw it man. I'm going to dig out the single bay charger. I work in Faerie Glen, if that's convenient. Call it a loan. Pm me @Gandalf Vapes



CraigB. Really, thank you so much. I hugely appreciate your kind gesture, but it's not necessary. I get by as long as I have some source of power. My electricity bill is up to date, so I can run my heater, cook, chat here on my desktop and keep my mod charged all at once 

The mod repair won't take long. It's an easy fix.

Please forgive me if I go a bit off topic here, but I am looking to see if the mod manufacturers will supply electronic components and spares for the mods. Gene chips, buck convertors, transistors or whatever else I might need to repair a mod. If I can, chances are I could start doing mod repairs for you. Your mod repair will be for free just for making such a generous offer.

I am also still just a nobody here in this forum finding the ropes. I will drive out to Brakpan just to meet you you seem like a really cool person

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/5/18)

Silver said:


> There is one @Gandalf Vapes



Yip. That's the one! I tried to post the images myself. For some reason, I got the message that the file I was trying to post was not a valid image file.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (24/5/18)

@Strontium about that Mr Delivery

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ugi (24/5/18)

I have read this thread from the beginning. ....OMG. So to cut a long story short, NO SORRY we are not able to PIF you anything @Marconagel . Tell your friends who told you to ask on this forum, to help you out with the extras you need.....Mike dropped

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EZBlend (24/5/18)

@Gandalf Vapes I have twisp nimbus AIO if need an in between charge/while I'm driving or charging my other vape without an external charger mod. PM me if interest I'm in PTA around noon tomorrow.


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/5/18)

Ugi said:


> I have read this thread from the beginning. ....OMG. So to cut a long story short, NO SORRY we are not able to PIF you anything @Marconagel . Tell your friends who told you to ask on this forum, to help you out with the extras you need.....Mike dropped



Who said they want to help him? That's why the told him to come here in the first place!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/5/18)

EZBlend said:


> @Gandalf Vapes I have twisp nimbus AIO if need an in between charge/while I'm driving or charging my other vape without an external charger mod. PM me if interest I'm in PTA around noon tomorrow.



EZBlend, again, thanks so much for your offer, but I have a little insurance policy:




I often work cross boarder where there are plenty of bushes and no electricity. The bushes smell wonderful and create beautiful fresh air, but unfortunately they don't provide power sockets.

That little guy keeps my phone and my mod charged throughout the day and it has one FAT battery to keep charging everything all night. 

You think we have load shedding problems here in SA? Noooo, that is nothing to Zambia. They cut your power for 8 hours. What inspired me to buy it was on a visit to Zambia. I put my phone on charge and went to bed. The next morning I woke up and there was no power, nor was the phone charged.

Thanks again for the offer, I really do appreciate it. I never thought that I would meet such kind caring people on an SA forum. It just goes to show that there are people like you who do still care.

Vape on and be happy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I also need n pif please. A case of Castle Lite and two bottles of brandy of its not too much trouble. All my cash is currently stuck in a savings account for a liver transplant



You know, that was so damn funny that I would deliver it to you free of charge just to meet you, I must have read that post about ten times now and I split my gut every time I read it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> CraigB. Really, thank you so much. I hugely appreciate our kind gesture, but it's not necessary. I get by as long as I have some source of power. My electricity bill is up to date, so I can run my heater, cook, chat here on my desktop and keep my mod charged all at once
> 
> The mod repair won't take long. It's an easy fix.
> 
> ...



I was wondering the same thing


Gandalf Vapes said:


> EZBlend, again, thanks so much for your offer, but I have a little insurance policy:
> 
> View attachment 132924
> 
> ...



Ja and your beer is always warm. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RynoP (25/5/18)

Times are tough, there is some days where i dont even have juice, I buy DIY juice from a member to save money but some months you get unexpected expenses. Well some days I cant vape because of this. Even then I dont ask other people for juice as I dont find vaping as a must have in my life, even tho I really want to vape some times. 

So asking for extra batteries and charger and COIL KIT is just plain stupid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/18)

I have a simple calculation, when I used to smoke I used to smoke around 10 a day. That's around r20 a day which totals to r600 a month, this is my target monthly vape budget till now. If I don't have the money to buy I just dilute the juices and add my diy nicotine to it. Doesn't taste good but gets u through. 
I remember, when we used to smoke we used to not smoke when we dint have money, but there were always some who would never have cigarettes and will borrow cigarettes from u.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GMJR (25/5/18)

Hi All
I am new to the group but must agree with you. There was a lot off people that gave him excellent advice, and advice that will help in the long run.
But if he only join the group to get stuff that is just rood. If you cant afford something then do not do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I have a simple calculation, when I used to smoke I used to smoke around 10 a day. That's around r20 a day which totals to r600 a month, this is my target monthly vape budget till now. If I don't have the money to buy I just dilute the juices and add my diy nicotine to it. Doesn't taste good but gets u through.
> I remember, when we used to smoke we used to not smoke when we dint have money, but there were always some who would never have cigarettes and will borrow cigarettes from u.



Agreed. Mine is a budget of R500 a month. That way I don't spend all my money and still have money for unexpected expenses...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (25/5/18)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] : @Carnival's super awesome thread has been horribly diverted here (yes, I was a part of it)

Is it possible to close the thread, or even better, shift the off topic posts to their own space (possibly a black hole)

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marconagel (25/5/18)

Am being jugded because i asked for help right by friday i will have goten my own wicking stuff but know at least i will have helped if someone asked me for help

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Stosta (25/5/18)

Moving some posts to a new thread to clean up the original one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> CraigB. Really, thank you so much. I hugely appreciate your kind gesture, but it's not necessary. I get by as long as I have some source of power. My electricity bill is up to date, so I can run my heater, cook, chat here on my desktop and keep my mod charged all at once
> 
> The mod repair won't take long. It's an easy fix.
> 
> ...


Jip...I like this one. 
For interest sake @Gandalf Vapes, any change you could make a detailed list of what's required for Mod repairs? I have no idea what any of the stuff you just mentioned are (is?)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Agreed. Mine is a budget of R500 a month. That way I don't spend all my money and still have money for unexpected expenses...


I spent R1910 per month...and now I make sure I still spend the same amount, to avoid any confusion that might arise from having any money left at the end of the month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Jip...I like this one.
> For interest sake @Gandalf Vapes, any change you could make a detailed list of what's required for Mod repairs? I have no idea what any of the stuff you just mentioned are (is?)


Basic knowledge of electronics, tools for SMD/SMT soldering to start with. In a way if u know how to repair mobile phones u have an advantage.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (25/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> Am being jugded because i asked for help right by friday i will have goten my own wicking stuff but know at least i will have helped if someone asked me for help


lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn (25/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> Am being jugded because i asked for help right by friday i will have goten my own wicking stuff but know at least i will have helped if someone asked me for help



You being judged because you came here, demanding free stuff on your first post. And not any cheap items by the way, and also nice to haves. 
When I started, i started with a Pico with 1 battery only. Charger and other batteries came over time. 

the saying goes. Beggars can't be choosers..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Basic knowledge of electronics, tools for SMD/SMT soldering to start with. In a way if u know how to repair mobile phones u have an advantage.


Ah okay cool...no wait, you lost me at SMD. Hehehe.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RynoP (25/5/18)

@Marconagel you are making your case worse with every reply. The people here are actually lekker people you just rubbed up the wrong way in your request for luxury items and seeing that you dont have a job at the moment not setting your priorities straight.

Alot of people get help on the forum for the right reasons and yes 99.9% dont come up straight in a thread asking for expensive stuff.
Anyway last thing I am going to say on this thread as its been going on for to long now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Ah okay cool...no wait, you lost me at SMD. Hehehe.



SMD is Surface Mount Device. Did I mention SMD in my post? What was I thinking? Please come and see the new Vaping Device Thread. That is more dedicated to what I touched on earlier in this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> SMD is Surface Mount Device. Did I mention SMD in my post? What was I thinking? Please come and see the new Vaping Device Thread. That is more dedicated to what I touched on earlier in this thread.


I'll be there momentarily...just doing a quick exploration to find it. Lol.
Is it the Vape Supplier thread?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I'll be there momentarily...just doing a quick exploration to find it. Lol.
> Is it the Vape Supplier thread?





Steyn777 said:


> I'll be there momentarily...just doing a quick exploration to find it. Lol.
> Is it the Vape Supplier thread?





Steyn777 said:


> I'll be there momentarily...just doing a quick exploration to find it. Lol.
> Is it the Vape Supplier thread?



Hi Steyn7777. No, it is the Vaping Spares Thread. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-spares-supplier.t50146/ Apologize for breaking any rules by posting the link here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (26/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> Am being jugded because i asked for help right by friday i will have goten my own wicking stuff but know at least i will have helped if someone asked me for help



Yes yes, I’m sure you’re a modern day saint and in between petting homeless kids and feeding strays you’re turning coke into Pepsi at Bar Mitzvahs but that is irrelevant.
All we see is, on the same day you make an account you are begging for handouts. Not even the basics but luxury goodies. You’ve made a total of 17 posts, every single one related to asking for a Pif. You have contributed exactly ****all to the forum in regards to input so why would anyone feel obligated to help?
I’ve seen many thousands of rands worth of stuff piffed on here to deserving people, the generosity has been astounding BUT we’re also pretty good at sniffing out a bullshit artist.
I’m fairly certain that this isn’t your first time trying this here and you’ve probably succeeded before but not this time. Your username is a little too close to the last one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (26/5/18)

RynoP said:


> Times are tough, there is some days where i dont even have juice, I buy DIY juice from a member to save mone





Strontium said:


> Yes yes, I’m sure you’re a modern day saint and in between petting homeless kids and feeding strays you’re turning coke into Pepsi at Bar Mitzvahs but that is irrelevant.
> All we see is, on the same day you make an account you are begging for handouts. Not even the basics but luxury goodies. You’ve made a total of 17 posts, every single one related to asking for a Pif. You have contributed exactly Fuckall to the forum in regards to input so why would anyone feel obligated to help?
> I’ve seen many thousands of rands worth of stuff piffed on here to deserving people, the generosity has been astounding BUT we’re also pretty good at sniffing out a bullshit artist.
> I’m fairly certain that this isn’t your first time trying this here and you’ve probably succeeded before but not this time. Your username is a little too close to the last one.



Way to go, Strontium!!! I couldn't have said it better myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (27/5/18)

Marconagel said:


> Am being jugded because i asked for help right by friday i will have goten my own wicking stuff but know at least i will have helped if someone asked me for help

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marconagel (27/5/18)

Strontium said:


> Yes yes, I’m sure you’re a modern day saint and in between petting homeless kids and feeding strays you’re turning coke into Pepsi at Bar Mitzvahs but that is irrelevant.
> All we see is, on the same day you make an account you are begging for handouts. Not even the basics but luxury goodies. You’ve made a total of 17 posts, every single one related to asking for a Pif. You have contributed exactly ****all to the forum in regards to input so why would anyone feel obligated to help?
> I’ve seen many thousands of rands worth of stuff piffed on here to deserving people, the generosity has been astounding BUT we’re also pretty good at sniffing out a bullshit artist.
> I’m fairly certain that this isn’t your first time trying this here and you’ve probably succeeded before but not this time. Your username is a little too close to the last one.


Well then am sorry of the way i asked for help and sorry if i sound like a bullshit artist i am not that other guy

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Marconagel (27/5/18)

That other marco is from polokwane am from pretoria he is 30 am 32 but am sorry if i offended anyone

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## vicTor (27/5/18)

where do you get juice from ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (27/5/18)

vicTor said:


> where do you get juice from ?



Pee in a bottle????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (27/5/18)

@Marconagel You seem to think that all of us in this forum are a bunch of idiots. Right after your first post and request, I think I and many others in this forum gave you some very good advice and told you to find a job first. Sell one mod to buy what you need vape and maintain the other mod. I even explained how I had lent my other mod to a buddy and get by perfectly. You come back with the feeble excuse that they are of sentimental value. BULL****! You said you vape 4 tanks a day. Lets say it's a small 3ml tank. That will finish a 60ml bottle of juice in one week. A 60ml bottle of premium juice costs in the region of R250.00 each, and you would need four of those to see you through the month. That is R1000.00 on juice a month not to mention cotton and coils and the general cost of maintaining the device.

I fully agree with Strontium. I think that you are lying through your teeth. I don't even believe that you vape. I think that you are a chancer and you can't spell, to save your life even with a built in spell checker. Everything that you have said here proves it, so why don't you give it up and go away.

I am so angry at you audacity that if we were face to face right now, I would probably have said a lot more that would have made me very unpopular with the admins of this forum.

YOU ARE NOT GOING TO GET ANYTHING FROM US, so just drop it and leave us alone. Go away, Vamoose, Hamba !!!!

Damn, I need a heart transplant. Has anybody got a spare heart lying around somewhere?

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jm10 (27/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Damn, I need a heart transplant. Has anybody got a spare heart lying around somewhere?



@Gandalf Vapes What do you think we are? Stupid, conjure your own bloody heart you Grey Wizard

I joke ill PIF you a heart no problem



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

jm10 said:


> @Gandalf Vapes What do you think we are? Stupid, conjure your own bloody heart you Grey Wizard
> 
> I joke ill PIF you a heart no problem
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (27/5/18)

Thanks so much. My address is somewhere in Middle Earth. Alternatively I could send an eagle to collect it, but you will need to feed it on arrival or it will eat you instead 

Thanks for making me laugh. I was really so pissed off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/18)

Hi guys

Please lets just cool it on this thread and move on...

@Marconagel the reason that people have become upset is because many are very passionate about this forum and we are quite a tightly woven community. You came on without introducing yourself and your first post was to ask for things that werent actually vital items to get you off the smokes. 

That is not the spirit of PIF on ECIGSSA, so whoever advised you to come here and ask for what you did was not well informed.

The spirit of PIF is to give things to those that are *really* in need. In this case, folk who would otherwise be smoking, or just cant afford any vape device. And then that person pays it forward when he/she is able to.

if you get involved, get to know the people and be part of the community you will see that the spirit of kindness here is very strong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Ugi (27/5/18)

Hi ho Silver......now shut down this thread......

Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------

